# Gateway servers?



## Edward E Suleski (Apr 23, 2002)

does anyone here have an opinion they would care to share with us about the entry level servers that Gateway offers in particular the 910 c's?Are they worth $499,i want to place a Web Portal on it instead of leaving it at Geocities,i have alot of search engines and directories and I want to turn this portal into a business and I want to be able to compete head to head with Yahoo.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Gateway is a very good company, and most of their products are usually superior to many of the systems out there. So if the specs and price meet your needs, then it should not be a problem.

One thing to consider is will any of these companies be around in 2-3 years. Meaning will you be able to get support/repair on these systems. I have seen it bad enough when a company like IBM stops supporting equipment and you are stuck with a machine you cannot fix or get supported without replacing several components. But what is worse is If a company goes under it will be even harder to get support. I do have the opinion that Gateway is not on good standing, and it may be the next company to fall by the wayside??? If it gets bought out then not a problem as long as they honor their warranties.


----------

